# DIODES ?????????



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I know I have seen posts about diodes in the past, but my memory is a memory. If I buy from Allelectronics website, what diodes do they sell that 

match the ones on LGB's automatic reversing units? You know the short pieces of track that come with any of their units? The diodes on the side of 

one rail that crosses the gap in the rail.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know about Allelectronics, but diodes aren't that complicated. You need a silicon diode with a current rating at least as high as your locomotive will draw. If you want to be safer, pick a current rating at least as high as the rating on your power supply. Don't worry about the voltage rating; all silicon diodes are at least 50V, which is plenty. 

For this application, nothing else matters.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I would just match the current rating of the reversing unit. If unknown then 5 amps for the LGB reverser would be good.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks gentlemen!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Common diode values are 1, 3, and 6 amps. Three amps is probably more than enough for reversing units that typically only see one engine for a split second. I use 6 amp units in my "speed reduction" circuits.


----------

